# Stovepipe Offset



## dorkweed (Aug 9, 2012)

My install is requiring that I use 2 45's for and offset to clear a truss in my attic.  I'm using Supervent DSP by Selkirk.

Should I install the offset up near the ceiling support or put it right out of the stove??

If I do the former, I'll need to use the universal stove pipe adapter as they say you cannot attach elbows directly to the chimney adapter. Below the elbows, I'd use telescoping stove pipe the rest of the way down to the stove.

If I do the latter, I can attach the telescoping stove pipe directly to the chimney adapter and use a trim ring over. The 45's would be attached directly to the stove for the offset.

What say you's guys???


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2012)

Conventional wisdom says place the offset high to let draft develop but we put ours low at the stove level because it looked better and drew less attention to the offset. Our total flue is tall enough so this has not been an issue.


----------



## fox9988 (Aug 10, 2012)

I passed on the Fireview and went with a Keystone to avoid this delimma recently. I'd rather avoid a "crooked" pipe (aesthetics). My second choice, begreen's plan.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 10, 2012)

My problem with this has always been support. You can't attach the stove pipe to the ceiling adapter with screws, it is sort of a push-in and feel a slight snap type of deal that is easily pulled down for cleaning. My experience is with Simpson though so maybe yours is different?

Be sure that the pipe can't fall down. Vertical pipe is way better. Can you move the stove slightly to avoid the bends?


----------



## dorkweed (Aug 10, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> My problem with this has always been support. You can't attach the stove pipe to the ceiling adapter with screws, it is sort of a push-in and feel a slight snap type of deal that is easily pulled down for cleaning. My experience is with Simpson though so maybe yours is different?
> 
> Be sure that the pipe can't fall down. Vertical pipe is way better. Can you move the stove slightly to avoid the bends?


 

The 2 45's back to back will give me 6" of offset according to Supervents literature. Otherwise, it's a straight shot. I've get a little bit of "wiggle room" for the stove on my hearth, but not enough to have clearance for the truss. I knew that designing and building my hearth. All of Supervents double walled stove pipe gets connected with screws. The only twist and turn is in their class A chimney stuff. It'll be supported all right, otherwise you's guys couldn't have talked me into installing it!

Just for kicks, I pressed the 2 45's together and put it on the stove top......like it would sit on the flue. Hardly noticable at all. I'll probably start that way first. I can always put higher toward the ceiling later.

I also framed in my ceiling support between the trusses in the attic this afternoon.  That sucked even with it only in the '70's outside today. Also cut the ceiling drywall out in order to mount the ceiling support.  Took longer than I planned, as I was measuring 6 times and trying to only cut once!


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 10, 2012)

That's great, the spot that worries me is when you shove the black double wall pipe up into the ceiling support box. With Simpson, you can't screw that connection and it isn't a tight fit or even a twistlok. The Class A stuff all twist loks and I even added a screw to keep them together.


----------



## begreen (Aug 10, 2012)

Our pipe is very rigid as setup using Simpson DVL. There are screws in every joint. Living in an earthquake zone I don't want to be worrying about this thing coming apart. The stove legs are screwed down too, so I don't think it'll come apart at the adapter.

But I think I read that M&G redesigned the DVL adapter. I'll give them a call to see.


----------



## dorkweed (Aug 10, 2012)

begreen said:


> Our pipe is very rigid as setup using Simpson DVL. There are screws in every joint. Living in an earthquake zone I don't want to be worrying about this thing coming apart. The stove legs are screwed down too, so I don't think it'll come apart at the adapter.
> 
> But I think I read that M&G redesigned the DVL adapter. I'll give them a call to see.
> 
> View attachment 71705


 


BG, that picture helps me a lot.  You've got way more offset that I'll have for sure.  Only thing, my offset comes forward, and not to the rear of the stove.....................it doesn't  even come to the front plane of the door on the 13NC.  The purpose of my OP was for draft concerns mainly.

Got a feeling I'm picking pretty small nits.

Tomorrow the Decorator ceiling support get mounted, and then a trip to Menards for more parts!!  I try to remember to take some pix also!!


----------



## WES999 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a very similar setup to BG, same Simpson pipe too. I put the offset on the bottom as I thought it would be easier to clean. The chimney is a little on the short side, but drafts just fine. My brush can go through the offset with out a problem.


----------

